# Problems with delonghi magnifica esam 4000/4200



## jamiejjjjjj (Jan 17, 2015)

my machine wont work, the water tank light wont go off even though its full, i did a descale a few days ago so it cant be full of limescale. with the light on i cant do anything i dont understand what the fault is. Anyone dealt with this problem before ??


----------



## Liz (Jan 2, 2016)

hi, i have this fault too, replaced pump but still no water, did you get a fix?

thanks


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Liz said:


> hi, i have this fault too, replaced pump but still no water, did you get a fix?
> 
> thanks


http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=22534

Could be that the pump needs priming?


----------



## sshbeck (Jul 2, 2016)

Go to this thread to probably resolve your issue. It's probably the water tank sensor, the reed sensor. http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22534-DeLonghi-ESAM-4200-water-tank-empty-warning-when-tank-full&highlight=4200


----------



## PhilP (Jun 22, 2019)

i am struggling to replace the infuser after a clean in spite of following all the instructions (I think). Can anyone help please?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

PhilP said:


> i am struggling to replace the infuser after a clean in spite of following all the instructions (I think). Can anyone help please?


 Youtube is your friend try a search


----------

